# The "TONGUE" thread.



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

In another thread it was brought to my attention that Stark's sire had a long/big tongue.. I started looking at photo's of Stark, his siblings and other progeny and noticed a common theme... Feel free to share yours as well. 

Shep, Stark's sire.









Stark, Shep's son.









Even from a young age Stark couldn't fit his tongue in his mouth! 









Roxy, Shep's daughter.









Roxy and Stark (same sire).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Stark's tongue seems normal to me, then again Sage's tongue is always hanging out. For every picture I have with his mouth closed there are 300 more with his tongue hanging out


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's tongue is not freakishly long/big, either is his sires.. it just appears that way in photo's it would seem.. lol. I like the long/big tongue - gives them character!  Hahaha.

I wonder if Sage got his head tilting perfection from either of his parents? Genetic maybe? Hahaha..


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Fun topic! Here's Onyx's, this was the first picture I ever saw of him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy and her best buddy Riley showing a little tongue:









A nice view with just a little tongue hanging out back when the leaves started to change:









And people always ask what those spots are on her tongue. If you look close enough, you can see her mom, Makowi, gave her those spots.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

LOVE them!

Keep them coming!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Great thread Elisabeth!

About the only time I can take photo's of Molly with her tongue in, is when she's sleepy!

Here she is in the foreground with her sister and dam


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

I think German Shepherd Dogs have some of the best tongues, LOL.

Here's Charlie's:


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin has the ridiculously adorable habit of letting his tongue hang out the side of his mouth.. it's really effective when we meet someone new and they ask me "Is he friendly?" As he's sitting there looking extra.. special :rofl:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sometimes it looks better when the tongue DOES hang out. Here's Panzer just showing his big boy teeth when they first came in.



One crazy-eye, tongue-dangling pup



And a normal tongue shot - covered with stick pieces of course.



It seems in my current shots, which are winter, he doesn't hang his tongue out as much.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Fun thread Elisabeth!!

It seems like I used to have a ton of photos of Nadia with her tongue hanging out, but for the life if me I can't find them right now  However, I have a few that are especially dear to me. She is my silly girl who is always happy with a particular joy in all things in life.


















Zisso is usually my clown but it is ever so hard to get photos of him with his tongue exposed...he clams up when he sees the camera come out most of the time. So these are dear to me for that reason alone.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I see alot of these guys have a black spot on their tongue, as do mine (not sure if I have pics though). Does anyone know why/where the black spot originated from? (ie chows have black tongues. Is it in certain lines, all lines, etc?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The black is just a natural pigment. I know some shelters or rescues will dub a dog a chow mix if they have a black spot, really??
I think Karlo's relatives take the cake with their tongues, here are a few of my boy and his *dented* tongue 

















































^you can see the dent in this shot^

Maybe it is dented here, happened during the tattooing?








He can fit it in his mouth~ usually only during the Winter!!
Look at his mug on the mug!! Thanks Veronica :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Fun Thread! I don't think people are going to be short of pictures to go with the subject. 

Here is mine:


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dakota has the black spot on her tongue too. I always wondered about it.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually, now that I look at these pictures closer, it seems the black spot is getting bigger.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Great pictures! 

Someone told me once that the black spot comes from a certain dog in some bloodline but I can't remember who that dog was. 

Do your dogs with the black spot share any common ancestors? (or maybe the guy was just crazy, lol)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We call Wolfie " Mr Porno Tongue" I don't have a good pic of it, but when he yawns that tongue is impressive.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> We call Wolfie " Mr Porno Tongue" I don't have a good pic of it, but when he yawns that tongue is impressive.


 
LOL!!!!:laugh:


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

FUN THREAD! 

Ruby girl usually always had her tongue out unless she is sleeping. I find her toungue isnt "big" but a little bit more longer lol :wild:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I think Karlo's relatives take the cake with their tongues, here are a few of my boy and his *dented* tongue


I never saw that!! That's awesome and very unique 

Madix's tongue is "normal" I think. It's funny when he's working really hard, he pants with his mouth WIDE open, I can see all the way down the back of his throat (no pics - they're yucky). 

But, he does this little peak-a-boo thing with his tongue that I think is adorable!

  

although maybe I'm deluding myself, his tongue is doing its own thing here:


----------



## VYatchuk1995 (Apr 9, 2021)

My baby has same look with tongue out


----------

